# Pelvicachromis Subocellatus Matadi will not pair/mate



## gordonuk (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a male and female Pelvicachromis Subocellatus Matadi Dwarf Cichlid but they do not seem to want to pair up.
They dont attack each other, all they do is swim about and the male stays most of the time in the cave while the female swims about.
I have had them for 8 months now, and think they are about 1 year in age.

Is there any way to get them to pair off and mate?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Give them fairly soft, slightly acid water, temp around 78-80 F., and a cave with one small hole for the female to get in and out. Gravel/sand that they can move. Feed frozen or live foods, chopped redworms are good (okay, so they're not alive for long. Don't be picky! :lol: ). They do seem to like coconut shells. No heavy currents, these aren't from those kinds of streams. Less light, that tank looks awfully bright. Floating plants to cover, or dim lights.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Just because you have a male and female does not mean that they will pair up. Females take the lead with Pelvicachromis pairing, and if she doesn't like the male, it's unlikely to happen. This is where buying 6 or more fish is sometimes a better option, so a male and female can pick each other, rather than us trying to create a pair. Once a pair has formed, and it's usually pretty noticeablle, you sell off the rest.


----------

